# Environmental Police



## MBM (May 15, 2003)

Does anyone know how many they hired off the last Environmental Police Exam? And when is the next exam is expected?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

They have not hired anyone and according to my classmate who is an EPO, they are going to hire for a while. They are still talking layoffs.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Yes, I heard the same thing as Macop.
Last test was 1 year ago - before that I'm not sure, about 5 years ago perhaps.

The current list has about 150 people on it. I spoke to several EPO's about 2 months ago, all said that they are still facing layoffs. I wouldn't expect to see any hires for at least a year, probably more like 2-3.
Very low turnover - Aside from retirement, I think there are few good reasons to leave that job!

-Eric


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Yeah they are tlking layoffs but they had 20 brand new fully equipped F-150's out and MHQ in Marlboro last week.

What a joke. :roll: 

Scott c:


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

20 new F150's.... but in the past few months there was also a couple of dozen new marked explorers and another dozen or so assorted unmarked vehicles... the vehicles were all purchased under a bond bill from last summer, so in theory the money came from another place.

interesting piece of trivia someone once told me, the MSP Troop F payroll budget for last year was about $14 million, the MEP *OVERALL *budget was about $9.9 million to cover the whole state....


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

dh18 said:


> 20 new F150's.... but in the past few months there was also a *couple of dozen new marked explorers *and another dozen or so assorted unmarked vehicles... the vehicles were all purchased under a bond bill from last summer, so in theory the money came from another place.
> 
> interesting piece of trivia someone once told me, the MSP Troop F payroll budget for last year was about $14 million, the MEP *OVERALL *budget was about $9.9 million to cover the whole state....


21 Explorers, from what I heard. Also, 1, brand new, 4.8 Meter Ribcraft USA RIB (without an engine). 
-Eric
:L:


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

well if you're including things other then cruisers, don't forget the 27' safe boat (a boat like the USCG uses) and 15 ATV's... the state purchasing website is a fun place to visit to see how much money the state is really spending http://www.state.ma.us/osd it shows all open and closed contracts


----------



## rhl (Jun 10, 2002)

The EPOs have gotten the shaft for years with respect to equipment. They're finally getting some equipment with which to do their job. They have a unique and sometimes very dangerous job. I don't see many people lining up to go walk in the woods during hunting season to face off with people who carry shotguns but hunting illegally. The MSP worked shoulder to shoulder with the EPOs in the Bish search in Palmer and they were professional and disciplined. They go through a municipal academy before spending six weeks in their own academy learning the convoluted and difficult environmental laws of the commonwealth. They have a unique niche in law enforcement in Massachsetts. Just my 2 cents worth. rhl


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I was talking to one of the EPOs in my area, appearently a few of them took jobs in Tampa Fl.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

kmf294 said:


> I have a lot of respect for those guys. Anyone who can actually pass that test deserves it.


It was certainly NOT your typical Police exam. Being a water rat all my life, some of the hunting questions tripped me up a little.
Does anyone know how far down the list they went with the previous exam?

-Eric


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

dh18 said:


> well if you're including things other then cruisers, don't forget the 27' safe boat (a boat like the USCG uses) and 15 ATV's... the state purchasing website is a fun place to visit to see how much money the state is really spending http://www.state.ma.us/osd it shows all open and closed contracts


I wasn't aware that they had recently bought a SAFE (Secure Around Floatation Equipped)Boat. They are AWESOME tools. They have all the benefits of traditional RIBs (plus a whole lot more) with none of the drawbacks. The only reason I mentioned the Ribcraft was because I built it. :roll:

-Eric


----------

